# Shouldn't we 'Friend' each other's FB business page



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So, as I take it, it helps us to have fellow professionals "like" one's business page. 

I just went to the RCP page and hit the "like" button to many of the "recommended pages" on the right that I recognized. I am sure I did not get them all. 

I assume that's how to do it. Right?

Anyway, shouldn't we all list our face book business pages so that we all can help each other?

I'll do you, if you do me.

Bill Archibald - Wallcovering Installer

thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Go Bill! :thumbup:
Yes we have a thread here, i had to search for it (I hate the search function here!), I wonder if we just made one new thread as a sticky with *only* the facebook link, as opposed to discussions to keep it simple?

Over at CT they have one, but it is so huge, look what paul did on post #865. I don't really want to have to do that, as I don't think we have that many members, but an "official FB thread" or one with everyone's social links?

I had been wanting to do this, but I was hoping in the forum upgrades, we would be able to add them in our profile.

One good thing about "liking" each other's biz page is now you can easily comment and share with each other, keeps your page more interesting with varied content.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome, Bill. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I take it you are enjoying the taste of the FB koolaid Bill?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I take it you are enjoying the taste of the FB koolaid Bill?


Don't laugh, I have a cup for you, my pretty!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sean,

Not to say I preach the gospel, I just want the seven virgins when I get to heaven.

OK, I'm a ho. I'll sell my self to that asshole Zuckerberg.

BTW, anyone seen "A Social Network". As one life long friend said on FB, "Well, just rented "Social Network" and I'm still here, so I guess my asshole tolerance is a lot higher than I ever thought."

After watching it, I too was surprised I support this douche bag billionaire, but if if it does generate leads..........


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Chris for that previous thread.

I think I friended everyone correctly. I would appreciate any reciprocals. 


(YES, vBulletin search sucks, and double yes, that CT list is way too long, also I only knew a small fraction)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sean,
> 
> Not to say I preach the gospel, I just want the seven virgins when I get to heaven.
> 
> ...


I seen the movie, I liked it lol.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

you know FB doesn't let you delete your account totally just temp suspend it .............


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As far as value as entertainment, it was sloooooooow. Reminded me of 
Judgment at Nuremberg, which at age twelve was a tad ponderous.

But I still liked Social Network for the familiar shots of the area.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> As far as value as entertainment, it was sloooooooow. Reminded me of
> Judgment at Nuremberg, which at age twelve was a tad ponderous.
> 
> But I still liked Social Network for the familiar shots of the area.


It was no Zombieland but I liked it when I did not have much interest in seeing it.


----------

